# exhaust smoking...



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

i just installed my exhaust and the intake and now i have some smoke coming out from the exhaust.....is that normal or is my air fuel mixture messed up???? if so what do i do to fix this or is it ok???? i have already resetted me ECU


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

could be an exhaust leak due to the person installing ur exhaust..u exhaust shouldn't smoke unless itz cold or just turned on ur car after full day rest...


----------



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

i called the shop i bought it from and they said that because its new it will smoke for a few days untill the system settles in.. when its the car is off the tips release smoke till it cools off and it smells funny..


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

bullshiet reasoning for u to not go and complain


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

That is normal for new exaust parts. It is some type of coating burning off the piping on the inside. It will go away after the product breaks in. Not all do this. Some times they do.


----------



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

it has stopped smoking.....and sounds like a champ.. now i need something new to buy...


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

hahahahha..glad to hear that


----------

